# First Iquito Eggs



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I went and picked up a probable 1.2 Trio of Amazonicus/Iquitos from Sean Stewart last weekend to add to my existing male...

Moral of the story is they got busy REAL fast. You'll have to excuse the crappy cell phone pics.










This one reminds me of that scene in Titanic... Haha









And 6 hours later... Here's the result









It cracked me up how they all literally bailed out of the film canister and went straight to eating... They aren't so different from us after all 

I doubt they are all good eggs but I'll keep this updated as they progress.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

So it turns out all 5 of those eggs were fertilized and they are on their way to being tadpoles so far. 

Cell phone pic but you can see them starting to develop here:









The frogs got back to work again today and I have 4 more eggs in a black film canister this time. These eggs look a lot smaller though so I don't know what to expect. Time will tell...


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

congratulations and good luck raising em up


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, these are my first thumbnails to breed for me so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I am pretty jealous.
I had a group of 5 vents for a year and they never really felt the need to breed.
I guess I kept them too fat or they were too lazy.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

If you need to sell the froglets look me up im looking for some!


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

thats a pretty good cellphone to take those close up pictures.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I now have my third clutch from these guys... The first one of 5 looks about ready to hatch.

The second one was 4 but 2 went bad:







I pulled one right away and I pulled the other after the picture.

The latest clutch is 4 more eggs but I couldn't get a good pic... It's in a black canister. They are going crazy! Haha


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Haha... If you ever need to unload some tads, I'll take some off your hands... or if you want some FG Vents tads, I'll trade ya


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

carola1155 said:


> So it turns out all 5 of those eggs were fertilized and they are on their way to being tadpoles so far.
> 
> Cell phone pic but you can see them starting to develop here:
> 
> ...


Females of different ages and sizes will lay different sized eggs. I wouldn't worry about the fertility too much.

JBear


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Two hatched from the first clutch... You can see one in the pic here, the other is towards the back.










Now we just gotta see how good the parents are... Haha any recommendations on how long to wait to move them if the parents don't?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Haven't touched this thread in a while... But I figure I'd update. The first eggs are all developing well. I decided to start leaving eggs in the tank after I had 15 little taspole cups set up haha. 

As a result... Finally saw my first transport yesterday


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Transport shots are always cool. Are you leaving the tad in-viv?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

eos said:


> Nice! Transport shots are always cool. Are you leaving the tad in-viv?


I'm going to try. I want them to slow down a bit so I am not completely overrun with tads. I've never morphed out any thumbnail froglets so I dont want to be learning with a gigantic batch of them.

Also, I'm pretty sure these guys are faculative egg feeders so that would be cool to see.


----------



## tahir tareen (Dec 17, 2009)

congrats! vents are great.

my iquitos like to lay lots of eggs and transport, but as far as i can tell they are not feeding. I recently took out some film canisters with tads that seemed to be taking forever to develop.


----------

